# Portable Heaters



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Hey Guys , 

I am going to be carryng some new products for the winter ,,,, I hooked up with a new company , so I can carry there Portable heaters ... I figured I would go ahead and sell there other items as well -- Wall heaters , Fireplaces ect.... 
One item in particular that I thought was pretty sharp ... The have a Portable heater that puts out up to 8,000 BTU .. It looks like an awesome littler heater .. I can pick up some Refurbished units that I can sell for less than 50 bucks ... Anyone interested - Let me know and I will post some more info ...


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Yea Iam, are these the ones that have abuit in oxygen sensor? What it does is if your in a confined space if the oxygen levels get to low it shuts off........................later,Dave


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Here is the info on it --- The cheaper one will be refurbished - It carrues a 30 day replacement warranty and a 90 day parts warranty -- It does have the ODS on it ... Oh yea - There is a stainless steel model available for 5 bucks extra -- Do you know if that is worth the difference -- I am still learning here ...








​*Portable Companion*​The new Kozy-World Portable Companion is a revolutionary breakthrough in heating technology. Weighing only 7.5 lbs. the â€œPortable Companionâ€ is rated to 8,000 BTUâ€™s/hr. It requires no electricity yet is safe enough to be used almost anywhere including indoors.* The lightweight, compact design has a built-in carrying handle and can be used free standing or wall mounted.






















​* Easy To Use*​The â€œPortable Companionâ€ operates on a standard 16.2 oz. disposable propane cylinder or can be adapted to a 20 lb. tank. Built-in insta-lite piezo ignition _requires no electricity_. Cylinder loading is convenient with open, rear loading chamber that features our patent pending swivel gas valve.​













​*Versatile*​













Perfect for garage, workshop, enclosed porches, tents, cabins, ice shanties, hunting blinds, tailgate parties and more. Excellent _indoor heat_ source during power outages.​*Features*​​
Built-in insta-lite piezo ignition, easy load swivel gas valve, built-in ODS (oxygen depletion system), accidental safety tip-over shut-off and recessed adjustable heat control.​​*Brand:*Kozy-World *Carton Cube:*1.07 cu. ft.*Model #:*KWP800 *Product Weight:*7.5 lbs.*UPC Code:*013204 209001 *Ship Weight:*9.0 lbs.*Output:*4500-8000 BTU's *Container Qty:*1724 (approx)*Fuel Usage:*3.0 - 5.0 hours *Pallet Quantity:*24 Units*Heater Size:*8.2" L X 10.8" W X14.5"H *Country of Origin:*Korea*Carton Dimensions:*9.5" X 11.8" X 16.5" *Warranty:*1-year​


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I have one of those (different brand, same features) I use in a deer stand when it gets to rough on my son. They are well worth the money. I suspect they would work in a boat too.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I don't know anything about these heaters, but stainless steel is *generally* more corrosion resistant that most other metals. There are three basic kinds of stainless steel(s) and for the purpose of sparing you the details, I'll just say that not all stainless is created equally speaking strictly from a metallurgy perspective as far as corrosion resistance.... Plastic is much better at resisting the effects of salt-water or other corrosives that a heater may be exposed to, but isn't very heat resistant... depending on what part is made from stainless, it might be well worth 5$ extra... and then again, it might not if critical components aren't the ones made of "stainless" steel... I'd have to look at one up close and personal... They do look nice..


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I might have to supply one of my shooting houses (deer stand, for you Texas folks) with one of those if dey don't make too much noise. Either way, I would go with the stainless. That extra five bucks will be worth it.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Wendell:
You musta been readin' my mind...was considerin' buyin' a small kerosun heater for the boat,in the near future...startin' to get nippy out there.How long before ya be sellin' 'em?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I can actually start selling them now , although I am not 100% sure what a refurbushed unit is going to look like ... I think I can even have one drop shipped straight to you , that just cost an extra 6 bucks ... Mine will be here Wed. ///


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Cool,Wendell...will give you first consideration,when I do it.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Got the heaters in today and man am I happy --- I opened mine and you could never convince me that it wasn't brand spankin new .... Easy to operate and it puts out some good heat ... Cant wait to try it out under real conditions ...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Wendell:How much would ya charge a brotha for a refurbished,stainless model(dropshipped)?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Because of the extra Drop Ship fees , you are looking at 69.00 --- I will say though I am very impressed with this thing and I did see the non-Stainless Steel one at the store the other day for 109.00


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

That's a great price, if i had the funds, I's gladly get one of those SS models. Right now, with work on a day to day basis, gotta store back for if and when the plant closes.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Kutter - If you need a place to stay warm - There is always a fireplace here <GRIN> Best of luck on your situation ...

I have been playing with my new heater -- Gotta say - I love it -- Here are some pics I snapped today ...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Catfish:What's that 3rd setting...between low and off?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Does that thing have the low dull noise that most other propane heaters have?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

It is the Pilot/Ign switch .... You push it down when it is off and turn it and it clicks to start the pilot .... 

I am not sure about the dull noise .. After everyone hits the hay , I will turn it on and see .... My office is in a corner by some windows .. In the AM on winter days it is down right cold there ... I will have this puppy warming my toes ...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

10-4...save Me One.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I have 2 extra right now , I put one on ebay tonight .. I will probably order some more when I get some more heaters in ,,, That will be a few weeks ... I sold my first heater last night -- It was a forced air heater like you see at Football games .. I am working on some fireplaces .. Hope to have this heater thing cranked up enough to save some $$ on shipping when they come in ...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I put it on my desk and cranked her wide open ... You can here the gas a little bit , but no awful humming noise ... anyone have some sun blocker --- Uggghh Hot !!! lol


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Just updating my SPAM ... Anyone wanting a Stainless Steel model , if you can wait a couple of weeks , I can do the same price on it =)


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Heaters...*

Whatcha got in stock,Wendell?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I have a dozen Stainless Steel models that will be here tomorrow ... I understand tha the only difference is that instead of a painted metal skirt , it is stainless steel ..


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Price?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

49.95 + shipping .. You just can't beat that =)


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I'll get with ya in the next coupla weeks and work out the specifics.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Once this batch of Stainless Steel ones are gone , I will not be able to do that Price on the SS ones ... I will on the others though =) ... If you know that you want one of the SS ones , I will hold it for ya ... Just drop me a PM ..


----------



## TwinFisher (May 26, 2004)

*Catfish*

Sent you a PM.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

hey wendell....still got heaters?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Just got another load in =)


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Catfish said:


> Just got another load in =)


Same price and type?Btw...good to see ya post...HAPPY HOLIDAYS and a Blue(cat)Christmas to ya!!!


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Thanks -- Still covered up =) ... I have secured that same price - We only have the Stainless now ,,,


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Good deal,Wendell...with the ice storms we had here last year,and the pipes already frozen once this season...a kerosun and one of your heaters on on the short list of "things to purchase".Will pm ya in the real near future.


----------

